# Field repairable LED pendants?



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Are they going to pay you to qualify their shopping habits ?

I guess I'm missing what your exactly asking, you can't warranty their purchase, I'll assume no.

Go to the source _www.*brucklighting*.com_


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

And suddenly it hits you...................LED isn't interchangeable with anything, and it might be better to keep buying new fixtures than it is to fix them.

Pluck and Chuck maintenance.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

CADPoint said:


> Are they going to pay you to qualify their shopping habits ?
> 
> I guess I'm missing what your exactly asking, you can't warranty their purchase, I'll assume no.
> 
> Go to the source www.brucklighting.com


I called Bruck after customer had brought up the maintenance issue. They said they do not sell bulbs because they're not field replaceable, they're soldered. They only sell drivers. I need to see IF there are any companies who make fixtures that are repairable if bulb fails, and driver likewise (which is typically not a problem so far.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

in a few years the technology will start to get standardized, with replaceable components. buy extra parts, or wait till then. of course, it goes without saying that by the time that technology is standardized and componentized there will be a new technology available that touts even better savings blah blah blah


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

If they were what claim they are, this is just as absurd as field replaceable LCD back light.

On DLP and projectors, the lamp is field replaceable because it's considered a consumable.

From what marketing sings, given the life of LEDs they claim they're supposed to be good for the life of fixture. But then, from what they claim, its as absurd as lifetime warranty brake pads,where they'll pay for the parts, but you're on your own for the cost of labor. 

I doubt LEDs will get standardized as LED elements are part of an engineered LED fixture that define the characters of the fixture like the engine in a car. 

You're not going to see cars with standardized mount interchangeable engines the same way motors are with common frame either.


----------

